# Ticknor Bay



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wondering if anyone has had any decent ice fishing days there this year? Future ice fishing might not be viable so I guess I’ve missed out at Ticknor. Early Spring in some past years has been fair to good in the bay and just wondering what “might“ be expected this year?(PM me if you don't want to post on here.)


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

...have been out from Ticknor a handful of times this season. Sorry to confess it's been a tough bite for me., never had what I'd consider even a "good day" of rod action & bucket results. Thinking of giving it a season's ending shot tomorrow (Saturday 2/26/2022). We'll see what the ice conditions look like as Friday progresses.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

One thing for sure...It get more traffic than any area I know of, especially is spring.
If I was gonna target Pan-Fish at Moggy, early spring, It would be east of CLR.
Warms quicker and you will defiantly have it all to yourself. But....small boat required.
Boat ramp ain't much. That section has always produced over the years.








I see they are pulling timber out of there.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

REEL GRIP said:


> One thing for sure...It get more traffic than any area I know of, especially is spring.
> If I was gonna target Pan-Fish at Moggy, early spring, It would be east of CLR.
> Warms quicker and you will defiantly have it all to yourself. But....small boat required.
> Boat ramp ain't much. That section has always produced over the years.I ATTACH=full]483797[/ATTACH]
> I see they are pulling timber out of there.


I contacted City of Akron, to see if they could improve the ramp at CLR.
And got a prompt reply. My request was forwarded to the guy that takes care of that. We'll see what happens.


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

What is CLR?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

wglasgow said:


> What is CLR?


Congress Lake Road, there is a ramp there, on the east side of the road.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> I contacted City of Akron, to see if they could improve the ramp at CLR.
> And got a prompt reply. My request was forwarded to the guy that takes care of that. We'll see what happens.


Doesn’t ODNR do that?(They did Ticknor!) Would be great if they could improve Both sides of the “No Fishing Allowed”😊 causeway. Have seen a couple guys launch at the south end of the west side parking lot. Currently, you’d need to have very little regard for your craft(And trailer!) to drop in there!-well not right “now” but in a couple weeks!😊 Doesn’t much resemble a boat launch anymore(if ever)!}


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

If they are going to spend money on another ramp, they should put a ramp and parking lot just west of the 43 bridge along the north shore.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Doubt there’s available space for this?


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Doubt there’s available space for this?


They'd have to have a long road to a parking lot which would be where it widens out. They'll probably never do it because of the cost.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

buck16on said:


> They'd have to have a long road to a parking lot which would be where it widens out. They'll probably never do it because of the cost.


Yes, way back there. Would be great to have one, perhaps they could “improve the boat house ramp(even a little bit would help.)


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The boat house ramp just needs digging out some, make a nice dock like at ticknor, and pave the ramp itself. Not as $$ as a new ramp elsewhere. But I won’t hold my breath on it happening anytime soon, if at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Sure would be nice to have the light back at least.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Div. 3 “Staff”people did Ticknor and from my perspective, did a helluva nice job! I told them so in an email. Maybe soom of that “selective timbering” money could fund some refurbishment at 43!{yeah, right!)


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Watch what you wish for CJ......They also put in the concrete pier as a boat dock
at Wingfoot.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ran an errand today, drove thru Ticknor. Was surprised to see a remaining slab of “bad looking/thin” ice from halfway out to open main lake all the way to back of the bay including the ramp. Maybe 20 ft of open water between shore and the slab. No vehicles in lot. Fishable/launchable next week!


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

The land and timber around Mogadore Reservoir are owned by the City of Akron not the State so Akron will decide what that money will be used for not the State.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Right. Just thought it would be great if the city used it for the 43 ramp improvement!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I read a story a while back that a lot of the area around Mogadore and Ladue was planted with trees after the reservoirs were built. Much of the land was farmland, so they wanted to improve the water quality around the lake by planting trees. The plan back then was to eventually harvest the timber for a small income source and to increase the underbrush growth in the forest to keep the water quality high. In the early years, those trees were a great source of Christmas trees for the locals, per my dad who grew up close to Mogadore!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A couple of areas around la due have pines growing, and they planted a lot of locust groves around the river watershed. Good deer cover with the underbrush growing in those groves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think the best thing they’ve done for the Mogadore lake/area is let the ODNR manage it. The opening to hunting of the surrounding wooded areas is a great example. Now if we could just get some saugeye stockings or wipers!!😊👍-Heaven!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

There is a company at Moggy surveying the area around the Watershed today.
Must be puttin in a new ramp. Or.......Develop gonna the place.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Cash Cow! Gas/Oil wells, may be next…?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Many of the old Pine Stands surrounding Rockwell, Mogadore, Ladue & East Branch have maxed their maturity. (Those pines are between 65-125yrs). All those stands are in a decline; subsequently those areas are being taken over by hardwoods & invasive understory species such as Multaflora Rose, Privet, Honeysuckle, Grapevine & Barberry.

Selective harvesting is being done on specific tracts of both conifers & hardwoods.

The revenues from the logging operations go directly into the General Fund of City of Akron.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> Many of the old Pine Stands surrounding Rockwell, Mogadore, Ladue & East Branch have maxed their maturity. (Those pines are between 65-125yrs). All those stands are in a decline; subsequently those areas are being taken over by hardwoods & invasive understory species such as Multaflora Rose, Privet, Honeysuckle, Grapevine & Barberry.
> 
> Selective harvesting is being done on specific tracts of both conifers & hardwoods.
> 
> The revenues from the logging operations go directly into the General Fund of City of Akron.


They have taken a lot of nice wood out of there. Good to see it get used
instead of going to waste.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Many of the trees harvested from the Lansinger Rd cut were well over 48" in diameter (dbh). Poplar, Red Oak, White Oak, Walnut & Black Cherry


----------

